# Want to buy a Digital Camera



## aneek (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I want to buy a new Digital Camera. My budget is about 24K. So can you help me on this..???
I was thinking to get the SonyDigital Still Camera -              H SeriesDSC-HX1.
Should I go for that one or for Nikon or Cannon..?? In that budget please provide me some choice.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 30, 2010)

Check whether you can get the Canon SX20 IS or Canon SX10 IS. Both are pretty impressive cameras.


----------



## kaudey (Jun 30, 2010)

Go for a DSLR instead of pseudo SLR by extending your budget a little more (if you can) if you want to do some professional photography. If its only for professional photography stick to Canon or Sony Pseudo SLRs. I would prefer a Canon. In general they have better picture quality and natural colours.
www.dpreview.com is a very nice website for all the latest reviews, user opinions and basic photography tips.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 1, 2010)

i would suggest you to go for for Canon or Nikon only!
for wat kind of photography you want the camera & you want a compact , superzoom or DSLR?


----------



## icebags (Jul 5, 2010)

Check up on fuji HS10 cam - it has some jaw dropping features, and probably 30X zoom. 

its known that at full pixel detail fujicam pictures are not as good as cannon but thats not an issue even if you want full HD desktop wallpapers or probably 15-16" photo prints (research on print size pls).

fujicams also have a different white balance than other cams, but if you like it like many other people, you will remain happy.  

see some flickr.com fotos with hs10 tags for yourself. 
(its probably not very good at sound capturing if you plan on taking videos.)

if you want a DSLR, you may find a canon dslr @ 24-25k, with 18-55mm lens .....thats not too much zoom i think, cause i m not aware how this lens length and zoom system works.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 5, 2010)

icebags said:


> Check up on fuji HS10 cam - it has some jaw dropping features, and probably 30X zoom.
> 
> its known that at full pixel detail fujicam pictures are not as good as cannon but thats not an issue even if you want full HD desktop wallpapers or probably 15-16" photo prints (research on print size pls).
> 
> ...



Fuji HS10 is one of the worst camera in the market. Though its specs are superb on paper it performs very poorly. Lots of flare, soft images with no details, purple fringing & all other optical defects mar the image. The 30x zoom is useless as you won't get any good pics from this camera. Better get a DSLR now & upgrade to a better lens somewhere in future or get Canon SX 20 IS which is a good camera.


----------



## icebags (Jul 5, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Fuji HS10 is one of the worst camera in the market. Though its specs are superb on paper it performs very poorly. Lots of flare, soft images with no details, purple fringing & all other optical defects mar the image. The 30x zoom is useless as you won't get any good pics from this camera. Better get a DSLR now & upgrade to a better lens somewhere in future or get Canon SX 20 IS which is a good camera.



well, i donno how someone says hs10 is a bad camera, but you just need to take a look here and tell which of the pics look "worst" ....

Picasa Web Albums

then we may consider what photography blogs got to say -
"With a wealth of innovative features, shooting modes for every  experience level, not to forget that amazing 30x zoom, the Fujifilm  Finepix HS10 is one of the best super-zooms around and also a viable  alternative to a DSLR camera. The HS10 only misses out on our highest  award thanks to less than stellar image quality in low-light, slow RAW  processing speeds and the high price tag."

also check the visitors page:
Fujifilm FinePix HS10 Review - Comments | PhotographyBLOG

and check the dpreview forum:
Fujifilm Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

but it is true that normally fujicams don't give the details what canon can give @ 100% crop (full pixel size), and also you will find chromatic aberrations preset at 100% crop, but they don't normally bar you from taking outstanding normal prints.

however hs10 is much closer to professional photography than to a cary and point and shoot camera, for which canon sx series are better. sx20 is still a very good cam and has gone a little older now. end of this year canon will probably out the sx30 cam, which will have the bsi cmos sensor has hs10.

if superzoom and features are not the concern then go with an entry level DSLR right now. 
(but u have to be sure not to think about biting ur fingers later. just cause finding such huge telephoto lens for a dslr will not be easy, neither it will be as compact or low priced.)


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 5, 2010)

^Read the Better Photography review in this months issue. They do not recommend it at all. Scores poorly.


----------



## icebags (Jul 5, 2010)

i donno where to get an online review of HS10 by Better Photography. and i cant find any strong bad reviews for HS10

well, if ask me, i never liked CDCs @ ~22k except for the mega zooms. 

go check fuji s1800, nikon L110 models they kinda give 18x/15x zooms @ ~12k - which is much cheaper.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 5, 2010)

But then Nikon L110 won't offer MANUAL controls(if that's is what the thread operator requires).
You can't get to read Better Photography online. Check with some friend if he has one.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmmmm strange no one suggested the Panasonic Lumix FZ35  
One of the best ultra zoom cameras out there. Numerous manual controls on offer.

Canon SX20IS is good too


----------



## Stuge (Jul 5, 2010)

for that budget  you can get  a dslr i.eNikon D3000 with kit lens from grey market .

D3k will beat all the point and shoot in that price range ,and presets given with it makes it easy for beginner who are using slr for the first time .

Well ,one can look out for Fuji S10 review on net as well .
*www.photographyblog.com/reviews/fujifilm_finepix_hs10_review/image_quality/


----------



## aneek (Jul 5, 2010)

Well to all of you...
I found that in my budget Canon *PowerShot SX20 IS* will fit me.

*www.canon.co.in/p/EN/112-Digital-Cameras/190-PowerShot/1209-PowerShot-SX20-IS/

Well also checked about the price in india its about 22K. Thank you all for your thoughts. Please keep posting in this topic. Because I'll be buying this thing in the next month.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 6, 2010)

why are you guys now suggesting sony? Sony TX7 is good choice and also an eyecandy


----------



## aneek (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey all what about the Canon EOS 1000D Kit (EFS 18-55)

Please check it 

EOS 1000D Kit (EFS 18-55) - Digital Cameras - Canon India

Will it be better for me if I go for SLR..???


----------



## icebags (Jul 6, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> why are you guys now suggesting sony? Sony TX7 is good choice and also an eyecandy



it is normally suggested to go for brands those are traditionally into optics rather than electronics, cause good electronics tech is supposed to be bought easily by a company than optics.



aneek said:


> Hey all what about the Canon EOS 1000D Kit (EFS  18-55)
> 
> Please check it
> 
> ...



see photography blog review of both cams.

picture quality wise, that DSLR is wayyyyyy better. and price is around ~22k from retail market.


----------



## aneek (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes but any more suggestions..????


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2010)

Canon 1000D is better then Nikon D3000 in terms of feature a novice user will want...like live view & able to autofocus any lens...ur best combo will be

Canon 1000D+18-55 kit lens =20k (Gray market)+ 50mm1.8 lens (5k)

With this u will get superb high quality shots...


If u want prosumer camera then check Sony HX1 and Canon Sx20IS


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 11, 2010)

choose one from canon.......if you'll lengthen ur budget a little then u can get a DSLR..


----------

